# La Sportiva Pamir boots (size 45 / 11.5)



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Great boots that just didn't fit the heal on my right foot. They were worn minimally before being stored so they have like new tread with the only viable wear being on the leather around the shoelaces (from attempts to tighten ankle down).

They are shockingly comfortable for a traditionally styled leather booth. They should have a ton of life left for someone whose ankle isn't as narrow as mine.

*Calf skin interior
*Greased leather exterior
*Vibram soles (resoleable)

They are missing the factory insole as I use Superfeet and forgot to put them back in before boxing them up a few years ago.

I normally wear a 44.5 and this fit just a shy too big (ankle). La Sportiva tend to fit narrow feet the best especially on older lasts like these.

MSRP was $289
Asking $165 (plus shipping) AS IS


----------



## KSR (May 2, 2021)

Where are you located if I wanted to try them on?


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I'm in Cedar City. I could split shipping with you if interested.


----------



## KSR (May 2, 2021)

I will be in Cedar City on the 18th


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I will be here. Private message me if you are interested.

Just a reminder, they lack factory insoles so I would have a pair on hand.


----------

